# A Field Guide on False Teachings (Ligonier Ministries)



## RamistThomist (Oct 24, 2022)

Ligonier Ministries, _A Field Guide on False Teaching_. Ligonier Ministries: Sanford, FL, 2021.

My Subtitle: A Counter-Cult Book that Fits in Your Pocket.

Ligonier ministries has provided us with a nice resource that directly engages the major cults and false teachings, shows the biblical response, and gives suggestions on how to share the gospel with a particular movement. Each chapter is followed by a one page summary of major dates and leaders in said movement.

This book covers the prosperity gospel, Deism, Legalism, Antinomianism, Mormonism, Christian Science, Jehovah’s Witnesses, Buddhism, Hinduism, Islam, New Age spirituality, and atheism and secularism. The sections are uneven at times. The responses to deism, legalism, antinomianism, and Jehovah’s Witnesses are quite good. Other responses were lacking. Although it is only natural to question the inclusion of one group at the expense of the other, and I certainly cannot fault them for responding to what they believe is a threat, I did scratch my head at the inclusion of Christian Science. By their own admission, there are only 2000 congregations worldwide. I suppose they included them because of Christian Science’s impact on American history.

In response to the Jehovah’s Witnesses, the evangelist should focus on what the New World Translation says about the deity of Christ in Isaiah 9:6, calling him “mighty God” (119). Also, since most JWs are functional annihilationists concerning the fate of the wicked, the editors urge us to focus on the just punishment for sin (120-121).

I found the response to Eastern religions somewhat lacking, but that might reflect the difficulty most Westerners face. Norman Geisler in a lecture called Hinduism “the smothering embrace.” Because it is a monistic system, it seeks to absorb other truth claims and “smother” them, rather than refute them.

Nonetheless, this is a handy volume to hand out to church members and youth groups.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Tychicus (Oct 24, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> I found the response to Eastern religions somewhat lacking, but that might reflect the difficulty most Westerners face. Norman Geisler in a lecture called Hinduism “the smothering embrace.” Because it is a monistic system, it seeks to absorb other


This is true. The western engagement with Hinduism has either been "worldview" approach or the liberal fascination with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Parakaleo (Oct 24, 2022)

Good review. I gave this book to my 14 year-old son when he was heading off on a camping trip last spring. He said he learned a lot from it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Santos (Oct 24, 2022)

This is a great book. I also gave it to my 14-year-old son, and he really learned a lot from it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 24, 2022)

Tychicus said:


> This is true. The western engagement with Hinduism has either been "worldview" approach or the liberal fascination with it.



This didn't even get into the worldview stuff. It noted Hinduism was monistic, but didn't offer any real critiques of monism from within monism.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 24, 2022)

How does this Ligonier book compare to 'World Religions and Cults' (3 volumes) put out by Answer in Genesis?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 24, 2022)

Stephen L Smith said:


> How does this Ligonier book compare to 'World Religions and Cults' (3 volumes) put out by Answer in Genesis?



I would imagine that the latter, being three volumes, is much more detailed. This is what the title says: A Field Manual. It gives you the fine points on a few cults, but it does not really engage in serious analysis (simply due to size).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwright82 (Nov 1, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> This didn't even get into the worldview stuff. It noted Hinduism was monistic, but didn't offer any real critiques of monism from within monism.


Yeah I have to admit I love and respect Ligonier on many different fronts I find it hard to respect their take on anything philosophically related matters, I don't think they do a good job there. And his son is worse. But all in all they have blessed the church beyond imagination, so God bless them. I personally have benefited, and continue to be, from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

